# Facebook



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

hi, anyone on face book? if you are add me and we can get to know people easier on there.

my contact is stevie brownie

nice one, cheers


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> hi, anyone on face book? if you are add me and we can get to know people easier on there.
> 
> my contact is stevie brownie
> 
> nice one, cheers


Create a group mate and then people can join it and saves people having to give their names etc on here everytime.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Create a group mate and then people can join it and saves people having to give their names etc on here everytime.


thats a good idea. is there a group on fb already for expat forum ppl?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

erm, no idea how to do that.... it wants to be just a dubai expat group..
ok im being dumb, of course i can do that...
let me go look...

ok its 

Expats - Dubai


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> erm, no idea how to do that.... it wants to be just a dubai expat group..
> ok im being dumb, of course i can do that...
> let me go look...
> 
> ...


Just joined and invited some other people on here that I already know.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I can't see the group. Do I have to belong to the UAE network?


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I can't see the group. Do I have to belong to the UAE network?


no, i am still on the london network, there are an abundance of dubai groups just sift through them and you will find it exactly how stevie has written it above!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

sorry - i did it best i could... erm..........HELP

I need to be working in internet city! haha


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I found it! I just don't understand why it doesn't show up as the first result.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ooooh, I may see some of you on there!!!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice one, I just joined (should be joining you all in Dubai in a few weeks!)


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

can someone post a link here? There are a few groups on Facebook with similar title.

Thanks


----------



## buglet (Sep 2, 2008)

hi - does this link work? 

Expats - Dubai | Facebook


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

buglet said:


> hi - does this link work?
> 
> Expats - Dubai | Facebook


Perfect! It takes you straight there


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

great idea to create the group!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

im full of good ideas ;-)


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

And sooo modest.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

you know it bubbly rob.....
when you next out, your fun to talk too dood


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi 

I just joined you guys on facebook 

Are you guys still doing the ex pat night outs? When is the next one?

Best Regards,

Izzy


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi
> 
> I just joined you guys on facebook
> 
> ...


The next one is tomorrow (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-laughter-factory-bar-chi-lodge-16th-oct.html)

PM me if you need contact details. 

Same info is on the FB group site.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> The next one is tomorrow (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-laughter-factory-bar-chi-lodge-16th-oct.html)
> 
> PM me if you need contact details.
> 
> Same info is on the FB group site.


aaaaaghhh i wont be around as i am still in UK 

but anyway, I will follow up from now on on facebook.

cheers!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> aaaaaghhh i wont be around as i am still in UK
> 
> but anyway, I will follow up from now on on facebook.
> 
> cheers!


Don't worry about it this time, we're out pretty much each week so keep a look out.

When you looking to arrive?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well im arriving on monday evening so will keep an eye on the upcoming expat activities 

is the weather cooling down now? Went to the beach early september but the water was still too hot... lol

izzy


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> well im arriving on monday evening so will keep an eye on the upcoming expat activities
> 
> is the weather cooling down now? Went to the beach early september but the water was still too hot... lol
> 
> izzy


It's actually nice and cool now! It's even nicer at the beach cause of the lovely breeze!

I'm sure that we will be doing something next weekend - keep a lookout for the thread!


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey I joined too. Almost there!!! Can't wait!! Looking forward to meeting you all in Person and enjoying the wonderful world of Dubai! Only 16 days to go!


----------



## Irishmark (Oct 12, 2008)

On it fine idea. Works a treat...


----------

